# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Poliepen galblaas

## TEODORA

Ik moet morgen beslissen over verwijdering van de galblaas,want er zijn poliepen van 7mm,en volgens het ziekenhuis is dat ERG gevaarlijk,ook heb ik wat kleine galsteentjes.(al dit bij toeval ontdekt).

Het vervelende is dat ik echt nergens last van heb,wil niet gezond erin gaan en "ziek"eruit komen.

Wie zou mij raad kunnen geven?
(graag een deskundigen)

Teodora

----------


## Petra717

> Ik moet morgen beslissen over verwijdering van de galblaas,want er zijn poliepen van 7mm,en volgens het ziekenhuis is dat ERG gevaarlijk,ook heb ik wat kleine galsteentjes.(al dit bij toeval ontdekt).
> 
> Het vervelende is dat ik echt nergens last van heb,wil niet gezond erin gaan en "ziek"eruit komen.
> 
> Wie zou mij raad kunnen geven?
> (graag een deskundigen)
> 
> Teodora



Teodora, 

ik mag dan wel geen deskundige zijn...maar ik zou de poliep laten verwijderen al het kan! 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## rbo

Heb hetzelfde probleem gehad en ben raad gaan vragen aan een prof in UZA Edegem. Volgens hem heb je inderdaad nergens last van, maar de kans is groot dat 'het' kwaadaardig kan worden en als het zover is, is het meestal te laat... Dus verwijderen... Wat ik ook heb laten doen. Ik ben nu een week verder en goed herstellende...

----------


## Nala

Poliep kan niet verwijderd worden dan moet de hele galblaas eruit. Mijn dochter zit nu op een oproep te wachten voor de galblaasverwijdering. Ook zij heeft er een poliep inzitten en heeft veel last van aanvallen en pijn alleen kunnen ze geen galstenen vinden maar wel heeft ze al 2x een alvleesklierontsteking gehad dat duidt ook naar de gal toe.

----------


## Elliende

> Poliep kan niet verwijderd worden dan moet de hele galblaas eruit. Mijn dochter zit nu op een oproep te wachten voor de galblaasverwijdering. Ook zij heeft er een poliep inzitten en heeft veel last van aanvallen en pijn alleen kunnen ze geen galstenen vinden maar wel heeft ze al 2x een alvleesklierontsteking gehad dat duidt ook naar de gal toe.


Beste Nala,

Hoe is het nu met je dochter??

----------


## knufje

ik heb net de hele week in het ziekenhuis gelegen, ik loop nu al met vandaag bij al 13 dagen met intense pijn aan rechterflank van mijn borstkas, ze hebben me binnenstebuiten gekeerd en na echo zagen ze stenen op de gal, na scan, bleken het geen stenen te zijn, na de gastro bleek het een poliep te zijn...hoe groot weet ik niet
Alleen de dokter die me volgde neemt me niet au serieus, zegt dat ik dringend naar de psychiater moet, want dat ze niks vonden
Ik snap het allemaal ni meer, pijn is er nog steeds en na het vinden van de poliep laten ze het voor wat het is
kvoel me belachelijk en niet au serieus genomen
maandag gaan ze bot- en longscan doen en nog een inwendig darmonderzoek...
dus het hele onderzoek wees uit poliep in de gal en cyste van 3cm op eierstok...
ga ik na de onderzoeken van de komende week naar ander ziekenhuis op de hoop dat er daar een dokter is die me au serieus neemt, of moet ik leren leven met deze pijn?

Knufje

----------


## fairytale30

Misschien moet je idd naar een andere arts/ziekenhuis voor verder onderzoek.
Maar een poliep op de galblaas veroorzaakt GEEN pijn klachten. Daarom worden ze ook niet verwijderd als ze onder de 1 cm zijn.
Aan een cyste van 3 cm op de eierstok, zullen ze ook gauw niets doen. Omdat het vaak niet nodig is.
Sommige verdwijnen vanzelf, andere niet. Bij twijfel over de soort cyste of wanneer de cyste groter is dan 7 cm in doorsnede wordt verwijdering geadviseerd.

----------

